# 25 Creative T-shirt Packaging Design Examples



## Printsome

Either when selling a T-shirt online or on the streets of London (or any other city in the UK or the world for that matter), putting it in beautiful, eye-catching and innovative T-shirt packaging is a great way to conquer your customers through the power of sight.

Forget about poly bagging, for your brand to stand out and “wow!” all of your customers, you have to go further and be unique – think more than just having all those beautiful T-shirt designs and printing sorted (although that is, of course, a must as well).

On top of that, start getting creative with packaging can only add more value to your product and business, it’s a win-win situation and often looks great on Instagram and Pinterest too!

And from faux food packaging to masqueraded paint pots, brands like Johnny Cupcakes and Nike have certainly been getting imaginative with their T-shirt packaging.

So, after scouring the web we have selected the best T-shirt packaging design examples from around the web for your inspiration and enjoyment, with them all culminating here in this beautiful gallery. So off you click… enjoy!






































_You can find the rest of the images on the original blog post_


----------



## Refinery

This couldn't be more true. 

Great examples thanks for posting.


----------



## NTT

nice but not for me


----------



## joey1320

NTT said:


> nice but not for me


How come?

As for me, I like these ideas but for a start up business, I can think of a lot of other things this money can go into. 

Don't get me wrong, some of this packaging is impressive but not feasible for a lot of small brands.

Sent from my Z992 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Megagenesis

It depends on your mark-up really...
Some packages seems to be more pricey than the shirt price itself


----------

